# The Latest (Current) Facebook Author Pages Thread, #651-750



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi all,

This is the eighth thread we've had for exchanging Facebook fan page links. You don't need to worry about the previous seven threads if you want to join in - each thread is intended as a clean start. This thread is specifically to list a Facebook *FAN PAGE*. I will include a personal profile as well if you want to add it, but I will no longer list just a profile.

If you want your page added to this thread (either as a newcomer or one of the original 650 who is happy to keep 'liking'), please reply below.

*IMPORTANT NOTES:*

Everyone added to the list below commit to liking everyone who gets added to this list all the way to #750 (at which point a new thread will be born). That way the folks at the end of the list gather fans too. If you don't plan on returning to this thread to like new pages, don't bother posting.
*AN IMPORTANT FACEBOOK LIMITATION - IF YOU LIKE A PAGE FROM YOUR FANPAGE (ie: you are using Facebook under your fan page name), IT DOES NOT COUNT AS A LIKE! PLEASE ONLY LIKE PAGES USING YOUR PERSONAL PROFILE.*
If you only want to like back people that like your page (a choice some people make), to see ALL the new likes on the page you need to click the "See All" button, and then go through the various options Facebook offers.

_(An easy way to be automatically emailed about any new additions is to click on the "Notify" button above this post - the site will send you an email whenever a new post is added to this thread.)_

If you have already posted in any of the previous threads, you are welcome to post the link to your fan page again.

Quoting the original explanation from the first thread of what we're doing:



Joseph Rhea said:


> First, a clarification: A Facebook "*profile*" is a private two-way street, where you have "friends" and they see your daily posts and you see theirs. If you are currently on Facebook, this is what you have. A Facebook "*page*" is something you have to create, and is a public one-way street, where people can see your posts, but you can't see theirs. They were originally designed as "fan pages" where an author or a band might create one and have thousands of fans--they wouldn't want to see all those fans' profile postings anyway, so it worked.
> 
> What I am trying for is a two-way connection with fellow authors, but kept separate from my friends and family posts. Since it is against Facebook rules to have more than one "profile," what I propose is this: if every author who is interested in separating their business and friends posts, creates a separate author page (or book page) and lists them here, then we could all "like" each other and see each others' posts. In reality, it would be two separate one-way connections, but it would function almost like a two-way profile page. Plus, you could still have true "fans" (people who like your page but don't send you their page link)...
> 
> ...


Great tip from another Joe on how to like lots of people quickly:



JoeMitchell said:


> Here's a tip for people just entering. If you can middle click to open a link in a new tab, you can simply run through the list and middle click everyone's link, then scroll through all the pages and like them each, until you've done them all. It would only take few minutes and you'll be caught up.


*PLEASE 'LIKE' EVERYONE IN THIS LIST* _(The last 10 from the previous thread are repeated to ensure they get a fair amount of attention)_

641) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Villara-Noir-Author/369139689838898
642) http://www.facebook.com/WriterEdward
643) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Steven-Whibley/173956659425949
644) http://www.facebook.com/authorandrewbutcher
645) http://www.facebook.com/WyrmTalePress1
646) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jamie-Campbell/501949313166685
647) http://www.facebook.com/EroticFans
64 http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lyle-S-Tanner-Author/100231123508341
649) http://www.facebook.com/fayehunterauthor
650) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Flying-Chipmunk-Publishing/151271571598677

651) http://www.facebook.com/jason.g.anderson
652) http://www.facebook.com/PolgarusStudio
653) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dawn-McCullough-White/125763474137312
654) http://www.facebook.com/KiaShiru
655) http://www.facebook.com/Bellaroccaforte
656) http://www.facebook.com/pages/J-Y-Harris/239445689481765
657) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nobodys-Perfect/129341150478248
65 http://www.facebook.com/AUTHORJOSEPHRHEA
659) http://www.facebook.com/AuthorXavierEdwards (profile = https://www.facebook.com/Aussierotica)
660) http://www.facebook.com/scrogginsdave

661) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Denise-E-Templey-Author/548255825185991
662) http://www.facebook.com/williammeikle
663) http://www.facebook.com/KristenDaRayBooks
664) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Aria-Richard-Sinsanih/122287174637839
665) http://www.facebook.com/coverbistro
666) http://www.facebook.com/WowAllAboutAnimals
667) http://www.facebook.com/JohiJenkins
66 http://www.facebook.com/KarenAvivi.Author
669) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Duncan-M-Hamilton-Author/433737823348400
670) http://www.facebook.com/NebulousMooch

671) http://www.facebook.com/TimArnotAuthor
672) http://www.facebook.com/DracoStories
673) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Steve-Vernons-Kindle-Yarns/226833754036704
674) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ivy-Sinclair/288879567900910
675) http://www.facebook.com/MsMarciassa
676) http://www.facebook.com/BooksByJoyceAnnNelson
677) http://www.facebook.com/TheBleedingStarChronicles
67 http://www.facebook.com/steampunknovella
679) http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Adventures-of-Michael-Belmont/102453149870279
680) http://www.facebook.com/EthanRussellErway

681) http://www.facebook.com/AuthorAnneBerkeley
682) http://www.facebook.com/JanThompsonAuthor
683) http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Key-to-Magic/202858506537293
684) http://www.facebook.com/LoudEvolution
685) http://www.facebook.com/MatthewBlakeAuthor
686) http://www.facebook.com/annacartmanwriter
687) http://www.facebook.com/LindaBarlowAuthor
68 http://www.facebook.com/KRGriffiths1
689) http://www.facebook.com/LivBennettAuthor
690) http://www.facebook.com/TheNeilBursnoll

691) http://www.facebook.com/RandyMixtersBooks
692) http://www.facebook.com/LindyMoone
693) http://www.facebook.com/pages/John-L-Monk/438937726219898
694) http://www.facebook.com/ReGinaWellingAuthor
695) http://www.facebook.com/HelenConradBooks
696) http://www.facebook.com/AuthorAmyCorwin
697) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Scarlett-Matthews/162338193962819
69 http://www.facebook.com/pages/Michael-buckley/131615023677907
699) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Linear-Shift/362452137191188
700) http://www.facebook.com/paul.b.kohler.author

701) http://www.facebook.com/ebbrownauthor
702) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Author-MWW-Michael-Wilkerson/513783891998521
703) http://www.facebook.com/nicolane.author
704) http://www.facebook.com/quityourjobandliveonaboat
705) http://www.facebook.com/pages/David-Nyx/172600889615369
706) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Diana-Bocco-Author/229702700531534
707) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Valerie-Chase/324942107643538
70 http://www.facebook.com/DuaneBoehmAuthor
709) http://www.facebook.com/isabella.brooke.author
710) http://www.facebook.com/ChrisPOGradyBooks

711) http://www.facebook.com/rozmarshallauthor
712) http://www.facebook.com/kbnelsonauthor
713) http://www.facebook.com/davidjvanbergenjr
714) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Geoff-North/460245047430262
715) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jan-Hurst-Nicholson/146733965390495
716) http://www.facebook.com/morningrainpublishing
717) http://www.facebook.com/mrobertsonjr
71 http://www.facebook.com/EcoChainOfDating
719) http://www.facebook.com/cabryersbooks
720) http://www.facebook.com/donbisdorf

721) http://www.facebook.com/hfscifi
722) http://www.facebook.com/AuthorPaul
723) http://www.facebook.com/LostClaus
724) http://www.facebook.com/emarilysstover
725) http://www.facebook.com/joliedupreauthor
726) http://www.facebook.com/authorangelicaboone
727) http://www.facebook.com/operationenduringunity
72 http://www.facebook.com/ChambertonPublishing
729) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jack-Rourk/147815495366549
730) http://www.facebook.com/AStoryIsAPromise

731) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rose-Francis/117327011775793
732) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Author-Mark-E-Cooper/143835539096713


----------



## tkepner (Jun 13, 2013)

Lovely. Let's see how effective this is.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

Caught up on the last thread, here is my page:

https://www.facebook.com/KiaShiru


----------



## BellaRoccaforte (May 26, 2013)

Count me in! I've liked all the pages on the list in this thread!

Mine is: 
https://www.facebook.com/Bellaroccaforte

Thanks guys!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I'll be a repeat customer, from the previous thread. 

I'll double-check to be sure I've "liked" everyone here so far. Meantime, here are my pages.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/J-Y-Harris/239445689481765

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Nobodys-Perfect/129341150478248?ref=hl

Thanks, all!!


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi all. I'm guy who started the original thread back in 2010 and now I'm back with a new author fan page, and looking forward to reconnecting with my KB peeps. 

https://www.facebook.com/AUTHORJOSEPHRHEA

I really appreciate the hard work by Jason and all the people who have kept this up through eight iterations over the past three years (and it is hard work, believe me!) Glad to see that people still find value in the fb connections we make here.

Keep up the good work!
Joe


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi,

Can you please add my fanpage to the top of the list? I've been here since the beginning. My page is: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dawn-McCullough-White/125763474137312

Thanks very much,
Dawn


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm also all caught up.

Dawn


----------



## Aussierotica (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm all caught up (of course it's easy when the thread's new)...

My author page (https://www.facebook.com/AuthorXavierEdwards)
My page (https://www.facebook.com/Aussierotica)


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

I just liked all the pages in this thread! Sign me up for some likes, please! 

https://www.facebook.com/scrogginsdave


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

It helps to keep track of things if I follow my own advice about subscribing to the thread!

*facepalm*


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm caught up through #664!


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Checking in again on the new thread, and all caught up.

Here I am --> http://www.facebook.com/williammeikle


----------



## KristenDaRay (Aug 4, 2012)

Catching up on the new thread:

Plus mine https://www.facebook.com/KristenDaRayBooks


----------



## AriaS (May 6, 2013)

This is our page (hubby and I)
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Aria-Richard-Sinsanih/122287174637839

Will like all of ya!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Please add mine!: https://www.facebook.com/coverbistro

Going though and liking the long list of others. Thanks!


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

Caught up again. I'm on 665


----------



## Rosie Jennings (Aug 5, 2012)

This is my page https://www.facebook.com/WowAllAboutAnimals

Will like everybody else now. Thanks.


----------



## Johi (Nov 14, 2011)

Here is mine! I'll add everyone here when I'm somewhere other than my cellphone:
(You will receive a new like by Johanna Jenkins, my personal page).

https://www.facebook.com/JohiJenkins

Thanks!!


----------



## Karen Avivi (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you for doing this! I liked every page on the list.
Here's mine: https://www.facebook.com/KarenAvivi.Author


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

All caught up to here.

Here I am --> http://www.facebook.com/williammeikle


----------



## DuncanMH (Apr 24, 2013)

This is mine!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Duncan-M-Hamilton-Author/433737823348400


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Caught up to here.  (Aria, love the pic of Gandalf!   )


----------



## LovelynBettison (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm all caught up. Please add my page to the list. 
https://www.facebook.com/NebulousMooch

Thanks.


----------



## Johi (Nov 14, 2011)

All caught up! Welcome new likers


----------



## AriaS (May 6, 2013)

Jena H said:


> Caught up to here. (Aria, love the pic of Gandalf!  )


Ooohh Thank you!  (Weird, it makes me happier to hear a compliment about my cat than about my book! LOL)


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

All caught up!


----------



## Tim_A (May 25, 2013)

This is my page: https://www.facebook.com/TimArnotAuthor

Off to catch up with everyone else ... and done.


----------



## DonDraco (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello, I'm new here. 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Don-Draco/596554220377791

I'll go through and start liking everyone..


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

All caught up to #672!


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

David Scroggins said:


> All caught up to #672!


Me too!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

All friends gladly welcomed!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Steve-Vernons-Kindle-Yarns/226833754036704

And I've finally caught up to here!


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

I have a new page that has gone up, and it feels very lonely. I would appreciate some likes, and am going back to catch up on everyone else's now. 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ivy-Sinclair/288879567900910


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm all caught up (673) again!


----------



## MissyM (Jun 21, 2013)

I know I posted here yesterday, but then I had to take down/reconfigure my page, I had to do a new one.

I've liked everyone on the list and in the thread. Here's my new (final) FB page: https://www.facebook.com/MsMarciassa

Sorry for any confusion, and thanks!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Caught up to here.  My two pages are on the list (mid-650s somwhere).


----------



## janelson (May 19, 2013)

All finished. Liked the pages listed. Could I get some likes for my fan page, please? Thank you in advance.

https://www.facebook.com/BooksByJoyceAnnNelson


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## EthanRussellErway (Nov 17, 2011)

Here are mine, I'll get busy on everyone else's.

https://www.facebook.com/TheBleedingStarChronicles

https://www.facebook.com/steampunknovella

https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Adventures-of-Michael-Belmont/102453149870279

https://www.facebook.com/EthanRussellErway


----------



## Anne Berkeley (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi! New here. Would like to add mine! 
https://www.facebook.com/AuthorAnneBerkeley?ref=hl


----------



## Jan Thompson (May 25, 2013)

Jason G. Anderson said:


> If you want your page added to this thread (either as a newcomer or one of the original 650 who is happy to keep 'liking'), please reply below. *Important - we're asking everyone added to the list below to commit to liking everyone who gets added to this list all the way to #750, at which point a new thread will be born. That way the folks at the end of the list gather fans too.*


Question. I just saw this thread for the first time. So how does this Like Party work? Do I click LIKE on all 750 fan pages listed, and expect that everyone there will like me back? Thanks for the information.

Here is my fan page: https://www.facebook.com/JanThompsonAuthor

Thank you!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

@Jan, with your personal facebook page you like the fanpages that are only on the list in this thread (641-750) and those on this list will like your fanpage too.


----------



## Tim_A (May 25, 2013)

Can I just say that if you like someone's page while you are signed in as your own page, that 'like' doesn't get added to their total. So PLEASE make sure you're signed in as yourself when you like these pages, because otherwise it doesn't count. And we're all here to bring up that LIKED total right?

And if you've already liked everyone as your page, please go back and like us as yourself. You'd want me to do that for you, right? (out of the 30+ likes that in theory should have shown up over the past weeks, my like total increased by only 3...)


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Caught up to here.

https://www.facebook.com/williammeikle


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Caught up to here. Here are my two pages.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/J-Y-Harris/239445689481765

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nobodys-Perfect/129341150478248

Thanks!


----------



## janelson (May 19, 2013)

Reached my goal of getting 100 likes on my Facebook fan page! But of course I would like to get more! I'm so excited! This is great! Thank you so much to everyone that participated!

https://www.facebook.com/BooksByJoyceAnnNelson


----------



## Jan Thompson (May 25, 2013)

Kia Zi Shiru said:


> @Jan, with your personal facebook page you like the fanpages that are only on the list in this thread (641-750) and those on this list will like your fanpage too.


Oh OK. Thanks!!!! Whew, I thought I'd be online for hours clicking on LIKE


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

I liked everyone up to this point.

I only have a stub of a page for my series, but it's here: https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Key-to-Magic/202858506537293

Not sure if the url is correct


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Okay, I'm just bumping this topic.  It's been pretty quiet for some time now.

Dawn


----------



## Johi (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm all caught up!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> Okay, I'm just bumping this topic. It's been pretty quiet for some time now.


Thanks, Dawn. I never remember to bump the thread!


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

All caught up!


----------



## tkepner (Jun 13, 2013)

It's amazing to see how many people post "finished" or "done" or "did it" and their "likes" never show up on my page. Out of the last seven, none "liked" my page. Before I hit "like" when I see a new person posting I check my "new likes" to see if they are there.


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

tkepner said:


> It's amazing to see how many people post "finished" or "done" or "did it" and their "likes" never show up on my page. Out of the last seven, none "liked" my page. Before I hit "like" when I see a new person posting I check my "new likes" to see if they are there.


I'm not sure if you are insinuating that people aren't actually doing what they say they are doing, or if you think FB is playing tricks on you. If it's the former, and since I was one of the last seven people who posted, I thought I'd offer a very logical possible explanation: Like me, people could be asking for likes for a page that doesn't match their kboard profile name. I asked for likes for the FB page under my new pen name- which is the name/page that liked your page on or around July 1st when I first posted in this thread.


----------



## Aussierotica (Sep 22, 2012)

cegesmith said:


> I'm not sure if you are insinuating that people aren't actually doing what they say they are doing, or if you think FB is playing tricks on you. If it's the former, and since I was one of the last seven people who posted, I thought I'd offer a very logical possible explanation: Like me, people could be asking for likes for a page that doesn't match their kboard profile name. I asked for likes for the FB page under my new pen name- which is the name/page that liked your page on or around July 1st when I first posted in this thread.


Let's take my page(s) as an example. I was one of the first authors on the previous list, and was in on the one before that, so in theory that should mean at least 100+ likes just from that thread, even if spread across my different pages (I only list my individual and author page, not all my individual book pages). I'm sitting at less than 100 likes, total. It's one of the big reasons I have relisted each time the thread rolls over. If I see any likes on my book pages, they come in from people who have liked my author profile, so it's not a case of people getting lost or confused.

I can accept that not everyone is going to like the genre I write in, or at least be seen to publicly like it on Facebook, but I can see the same sort of thing happening to other authors in this thread who write in tamer genres. I do my best to adhere to the intent of the thread and keep up with the new listings, even to those in the comments and not in the main list, but there may be a couple that I have missed (sorry about that -- and I do like from my personal page, not my author page).

Perhaps everybody should be treating it as any other form of advertising. The CTR (Click-Through-Rate) is always going to be somewhat less than the number of eyeballs that see the listing, and the number who actually act after clicking (i.e. pressing Like) will be less, again. It would be nice if the numbers were 100% across all, but it's just a way of life.

Just my 2 bits.


----------



## tkepner (Jun 13, 2013)

I don't know cegesmith, but when I click the link you posted I get the page "Ivy Sinclair", yet neither _cegesmith _nor _Ivy Sinclair_ appear in my "new likes" list for the last 30 days. When I see eight people saying they "did it" or are now "caught up" but their names, with the exception of one, are NOT listed by FB as a "new like", what am I to conclude? And the newest FB like says it happened TWO WEEKS ago, then all the new people saying they "caught up" or "done" or "did it" and asking for likes in return since then must not be telling the truth, right? (oh, and I'm not counting the ones who have previously "liked" my page and are now catching up on new links, just the new links posted in the first message at the beginning of this thread).

Maybe you missed mine, it's #650, but I can't believe that out of the last eight new people on this thread only ONE managed to not miss my link on the first message. The last five likes on my FB page are _Steve Vernon, l'Ibra Dahw'a, Joyce Ann Nelson, Angelica Saenz,_ and _Mary S. Morris_. So, unless your FB name is l'Ibra Dahw'a, you never liked my page.

I was just putting this out there so that any *new* people would understand that this _*IS *_a reciprocal situation. Like my page and I will like yours. Claim you liked my page? I will check, and if your "like" shows up, then I will respond in kind.

I like this thread and will continue to participate, it generates a slow but steady increase in visibility for my page with only minor work on my part.


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

Terry- respectfully, you are wrong.



Since you track everyone's clicks so closely, you'll also know that I didn't just go like your page to get this screenshot. You probably know this, but for folks who don't, Facebook does separate "people" likes from "page" likes. When you click "See All" there's a drop down. Although mine only shows ten pages and I know way more pages than that have liked mine.

I'll leave this for a couple days so that you can investigate to your own satisfaction. However, I will be unliking your page after that. Personally, I don't appreciate being called out as liar- twice- on a public forum. There were probably better ways to handle that.

That said, I knew posting on this thread that everyone wasn't going to reciprocate. I wanted to get some likes going on my page when I started it to more quickly get to the point where I could get my vanity URL. Now, I am continuing to like everyone that posts here as I agreed to do in the spirit of the thread. I'm not tracking whether other people are liking my page or not because quite frankly, I don't have time for that. And the people here are probably not all my core audience anyway- my Facebook stuff is for folks who like romance and I'm not posting any writing related stuff at all. So as far as further marketing for more targeted likes, I'll be doing that elsewhere.


----------



## tkepner (Jun 13, 2013)

cegesmith said:


> Terry- respectfully, you are wrong.


O-ho! And you are correct! I just learned something new about how FB reports likes!

New likes are reported on your page as ONLY the people who liked your page, for PAGES that liked your page you must click the "See All" button and then click on the "Pages that liked your Page" option.

Hah! Learn something new every day. Thank you!

And.... I've got a lot of "likes" to catch up with...


----------



## tkepner (Jun 13, 2013)

Well, that didn't take as long as I had expected, there were only about a dozen.

Jason: Could you edit the first message to let people know that if they want to see _ALL _the new likes on the page, they need to click the "See All" button and then choose the "Pages that Liked your page" option to catch the ones not listed on their front page.

Prevent people from making as big a fool of themselves as I just did.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

Caught up to 683!


----------



## OliviaBesse (Mar 8, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/olivibest

Here's mine!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

JUST TO REMIND PEOPLE, LIKES FROM YOUR FANPAGE AND NOT YOUR PERSONAL PROFILE DO NOT COUNT AS LIKES ACCORDING TO FB. 
This means for statistics for your page they are USELESS.

Please remember to like pages from your personal profile!!

If you did like pages from your page, please be so kind to also like from your personal page.


----------



## Johi (Nov 14, 2011)

I've liked everyone that has posted in this thread, from my personal account, starting with 651, and I'll keep coming back and liking until 700. I can't always tell for sure who's liking me back (especially with book pages and pen names) and I've had a few likes from pages that don't count. I still appreciate the new likes.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2013)

Here is mine

https://www.facebook.com/LoudEvolution


----------



## matthewblake (Nov 24, 2012)

Here's my sad little page: https://www.facebook.com/MatthewBlakeAuthor. Going to go through and like everyone's now, thanks for this!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

tkepner said:


> Jason: Could you edit the first message to let people know that if they want to see _ALL _the new likes on the page, they need to click the "See All" button and then choose the "Pages that Liked your page" option to catch the ones not listed on their front page.


I will add a note to the first post (and also the note about liking from your personal profile - I've been meaning to add that for a while).

For what it's worth, my personal philosophy with this thread (I can't speak for the two maintainers before me, or anyone else for that matter) is that I'm not interested in making sure everyone I like has liked me back. I choose to believe that most people who post in this thread will do the right thing, and like my pages as they are supposed to.

Obviously there may be a few people who don't like particular pages for whatever reason (for example, I no longer like erotica book pages - I used to, but then my wife started complaining about them appearing on my wall  ). And there are people who post their page once to this thread, never like any other pages, and never return. But I figure the time I spend double-checking that people have liked my page is better spent on other things (in my case, formatting books for authors).

But like everything in life, to each their own!

Cheers,
Jason


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

tkepner said:


> It's amazing to see how many people post "finished" or "done" or "did it" and their "likes" never show up on my page. Out of the last seven, none "liked" my page. Before I hit "like" when I see a new person posting I check my "new likes" to see if they are there.


I "liked" your page, I went to check, just to make sure.

Dawn


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Bumping thread.


----------



## tkepner (Jun 13, 2013)

Olivexx said:


> https://www.facebook.com/olivibest
> 
> Here's mine!


Your link ends in FB message of Page not Found.


----------



## tkepner (Jun 13, 2013)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> I "liked" your page, I went to check, just to make sure.
> 
> Dawn


What's your FB link -- I think I liked your page, but I'm not sure.


----------



## tkepner (Jun 13, 2013)

Johi said:


> I've liked everyone that has posted in this thread, from my personal account, starting with 651, and I'll keep coming back and liking until 700. I can't always tell for sure who's liking me back (especially with book pages and pen names) and I've had a few likes from pages that don't count. I still appreciate the new likes.


What's your FB link?

Mine is https://www.facebook.com/pages/Flying-Chipmunk-Publishing/151271571598677


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Caught up to here. Here are my two pages.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/J-Y-Harris/239445689481765

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nobodys-Perfect/129341150478248

Thanks! 

(Edit: I just double-checked the last 10 or so pages, just to be sure I did get them, and the very last one (olivi-something) gave me an error. Just FYI for the page owner.)


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

Caught up to #685! #686 isn't valid.


----------



## annacat77 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi everyone, here is my page :

https://www.facebook.com/annacartmanwriter

I am working my way through the list


----------



## Johi (Nov 14, 2011)

Rhynedahll said:


> I liked everyone up to this point.
> 
> I only have a stub of a page for my series, but it's here: https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Key-to-Magic/202858506537293
> 
> Not sure if the url is correct


I'm caught up with everyone except yours... the link takes me to my home page. I'll search directly for the page name.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## Linda Barlow (Jul 5, 2013)

I've been through the list and liked the pages. Good luck with your books, everyone!

Here's my page: 
https://www.facebook.com/LindaBarlowAuthor

Thanks!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Caught up to here.  Got you, Linda and Anna.  Rhynedahll, as Johi mentions, clicking your link takes me to MY facebook page.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## SLiv (Sep 1, 2013)

Here is mine https://www.facebook.com/LivBennettAuthor


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Caught up again. Here are my pages.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/J-Y-Harris/239445689481765

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nobodys-Perfect/129341150478248

Thanks!


----------



## MrBourbons (May 1, 2013)

I read this page the other day and I've just spent ages trying to find it again! There's so many pages to like so that's my night sorted 

In the mean time, can you add my page to the list? Cheers!

https://www.facebook.com/TheNeilBursnoll


----------



## Randy M. (Aug 8, 2011)

I will start working the list, and I will also return likes as I received them. My page is:
https://www.facebook.com/RandyMixtersBooks

Thank you.


----------



## Rosie Jennings (Aug 5, 2012)

All caught up. 

Thanks


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Here's mine! Let's see what happens!

https://www.facebook.com/LindyMoone?ref=hl

 I will be liking everyone as my real name, not my pen name, but I WILL like you all! 

*Back to say that I didn't realize I could like with both. That is now done, except for the links that didn't work.*

I'll be catching up as new faces appear...


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

All caught up!


----------



## Johi (Nov 14, 2011)

All caught up! Thanks for the new likes!

I'm facebook.com/JohiJenkins
but I like as Johanna Jenkins


----------



## johnlmonk (Jul 24, 2013)

Here you go 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/John-L-Monk/438937726219898

Cheers


----------



## Thisiswhywecan&#039;thavenicethings (May 3, 2013)

Here's mine and I am working my way through the list adding everyone! Great idea, thanks all!

ETA: Der...forgot to add the link...

https://www.facebook.com/ReGinaWellingAuthor


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

All caught up to #694!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## J.D.W. (Nov 10, 2008)

"Liked" them all except #s 664 and 683 which didn't come up for me

Here is my author page
https://www.facebook.com/HelenConradBooks

Thanks everyone!

Helen Conrad


----------



## Johi (Nov 14, 2011)

all caught up. Thanks new Likers!


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Duh! Did anyone else NOT know they could like with both their real name and author page? 

I've gone through again, and now everyone has been liked by "Lindy Moone" (as well as Aimee).

(Except for a few links that don't work.)

So here's mine again, in case anyone missed it:

https://www.facebook.com/LindyMoone


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Caught up through #694  

Who would have guessed when I started this thread 3 years ago that we would reach nearly 700 people? 
Thanks to all who have kept this going for so long...
Cheers,
Joe


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## KristenDaRay (Aug 4, 2012)

Just caught up with the last couple of pages. It might take me another day to get back to the first half since I've been away.

Anyways, here is mine  Happy liking everyone!

https://www.facebook.com/KristenDaRayBooks


----------



## tkepner (Jun 13, 2013)

Caught up as well.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Flying-Chipmunk-Publishing/151271571598677


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm working through the pages (thanks) 

If you want to return the favor:
http://www.facebook.com/AuthorAmyCorwin
Thanks and have a great weekend!


----------



## Scarlet_M (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey guys,

Just working my way through the list now. Here is mine: 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Scarlett-Matthews/162338193962819

Thanks


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Here is mine. I am liking all the others.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Michael-buckley/131615023677907?ref=hl


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Kia Zi Shiru said:


> JUST TO REMIND PEOPLE, LIKES FROM YOUR FANPAGE AND NOT YOUR PERSONAL PROFILE DO NOT COUNT AS LIKES ACCORDING TO FB.
> This means for statistics for your page they are USELESS.
> 
> Please remember to like pages from your personal profile!!
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. I do not have a clue how to use Facebook. Here is another one to my profile page

https://www.facebook.com/michael.buckley.501151


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Caught up to here. Here are my two pages.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/J-Y-Harris/239445689481765

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nobodys-Perfect/129341150478248

Thanks!


----------



## Paul Kohler (Aug 14, 2013)

Yay! I'm working through the list now! Here are my pages. Thanks!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Linear-Shift/362452137191188

https://www.facebook.com/paul.b.kohler.author


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

We've hit #700 - half way through this thread


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

I have a tons of LIKES to catch up on, working on it today.
Thanks for the tip about the Liking from the personal page vs fan page, I wondered about that.
Here is my link: 
Fanpage https://www.facebook.com/ebbrownauthor?ref=hl

I will like from my personal page 

PS~ Ok, I got everyone on the first page. If you see a LIKE from Boomboomkitty, that's me haha


----------



## M.W.W. Michael Wilkerson U.S. Vet (Sep 16, 2013)

I'll jump on this bangwagon! lol

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Author-MWW-Michael-Wilkerson/513783891998521?ref=hl


----------



## redandgold (Apr 6, 2011)

I love connecting with authors!

https://www.facebook.com/nicolane.author

I've liked everyone above me - thanks!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Caught up to here. Here are my pages, as listed on p1.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/J-Y-Harris/239445689481765

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Nobodys-Perfect/129341150478248?ref=hl

Thanks, all!!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## Johi (Nov 14, 2011)

I had tons of Likes to catch up with, but I think I got everyone!
Thanks!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

This thread has been awfully quiet lately.  

Dawn


----------



## Ed Robinson (Oct 8, 2013)

Just found it. thanks for bumping it up. I will work on the list today. Here's mine:
https://www.facebook.com/quityourjobandliveonaboat


----------



## Ben Oakley (Oct 22, 2013)

Just gone and back and liked every link on the first post!! Some great pages btw!

Here's mine - https://www.facebook.com/pages/David-Nyx/172600889615369

thanks!!!


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

I added everyone on the master list as well.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I caught up with the new ones.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## chalice (Jan 5, 2013)

*I am all caught up now. 
Time to show some love.
Here is my page:
https://www.facebook.com/AuthorShanaJahsintaWalters

Regards,
Shana Jahsinta Walters.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I got Shana and all the others on this page. 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/J-Y-Harris/239445689481765

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Nobodys-Perfect/129341150478248?ref=hl

Thanks, all!!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

Finally set up my author's page:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Diana-Bocco-Author/229702700531534

I'm going to start liking from the first page here.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Liked

Dawn


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> Liked
> 
> Dawn


Thanks! Dawn, can you post a link to your Facebook page? It's not on your signature (if it's in this thread somewhere, then I'll get to it eventually).


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Caught up again... got your page, Dotx. For any new visitors, here are my two pages.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/J-Y-Harris/239445689481765

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nobodys-Perfect/129341150478248

Thanks!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

It's listed at the very beginning. But here's the link~

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dawn-McCullough-White/125763474137312

Thanks 
Dawn


----------



## valeriechase (Nov 22, 2013)

I finally set up a Facebook author page a couple weeks ago!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Valerie-Chase/324942107643538

I'm so glad I saw this thread. I'll go back and like everyone's pages!


----------



## Cowboy Writer (Nov 26, 2013)

Here is the link to my author page https://www.facebook.com/DuaneBoehmAuthor

Thanks to everyone that likes it. I will go back and like everybody else.

Thanks,
Duane


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All liked up.

Dawn


----------



## Issy (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

My apologies for not updating the master list the last month and some. It seems I missed an email in the past telling me the thread has been updated, and since KBoards only sends one email (and I haven't been on here a lot lately), I didn't see the new posts! Sorry about that - the master list in the first post has been updated.

Cheers,
Jason


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

I guys, I just recently put my author facebook page up as well.

https://www.facebook.com/ChrisPOGradyBooks

Going back now to link.


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

All liked up to 709. Pretty wonderful pages out there.

Chrispy


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Caught up through #710


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

I've 'liked' everyone up to #710.

My FaceBook page is: https://www.facebook.com/rozmarshallauthor

It was a bit sad to notice some of the authors (even near the top of the list) had less than 50 likes


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

RozMarshall said:


> I've 'liked' everyone up to #710.
> 
> My FaceBook page is: https://www.facebook.com/rozmarshallauthor
> 
> It was a bit sad to notice some of the authors (even near the top of the list) had less than 50 likes


All liked up


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

RozMarshall said:


> It was a bit sad to notice some of the authors (even near the top of the list) had less than 50 likes


Yeah, unfortunately we always have a percentage of people who are just drive-by posters, and never bother actually liking other pages. Not a lot we can do about it, alas.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks for adding me to the list


----------



## Johi (Nov 14, 2011)

Isabella Brooke said:


> Given myself RSI but I think I've liked everyone in the OP!
> 
> Here's me. https://www.facebook.com/isabella.brooke.author
> 
> Don't laugh. I have FOUR likes.


Plus one from me! 

And I'm all caught up! 
www.facebook.com/JohiJenkins


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Just a New Years bump...


----------



## Crime fighters (Nov 27, 2013)

Who wants to be my first follower? 

https://www.facebook.com/kbnelsonauthor


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

K.B. Nelson/Parker said:


> Who wants to be my first follower?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/kbnelsonauthor


Looks like it was me


----------



## Johi (Nov 14, 2011)

K.B. Nelson/Parker said:


> Who wants to be my first follower?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/kbnelsonauthor


Third!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

K.B. Nelson/Parker said:


> Who wants to be my first follower?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/kbnelsonauthor


Fourth!


----------



## MrBourbons (May 1, 2013)

I should probably come out of the woodwork and fess up to being number 2, seeing as the sequence is a bit out!


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

Fifth!


----------



## djv1120 (Dec 7, 2013)

Cool thread. I'm going to work my way through and Like everybody's page. If you would return the favor that would be awesome.

https://www.facebook.com/davidjvanbergenjr


----------



## Ed Robinson (Oct 8, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/quityourjobandliveonaboat?ref=hl

It's a cool page! Check it out please.


----------



## Geoff North (Apr 2, 2011)

This really is an awesome thread and idea! My wrist is sore from hitting Like...

Here's mine: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Geoff-North/460245047430262


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Apparently I fell a little behind in my "liking," but I'm all caught up now.  Now I just need to get a new FB page banner or whatever it's called.  I'm bored with mine.


----------



## Issy (Aug 25, 2013)

A sudden rash of likes to my page has prompted me to catch up with reciprocal ones... I've liked you all from my profile not my author page. I ought to go and do it as my page as well...


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Don't see my name there so must have missed out on the earlier thread 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Jan-Hurst-Nicholson/146733965390495?fref=ts

Thanks in anticipation. 

Good to be able to 'like' pages that only have a few.


----------



## Jo Clendening (Apr 9, 2011)

Do you list small publishers? (like, really small....). I see another publisher on the list, so I think you might. If not, no problem. I will still like everyone anyway. 

https://www.facebook.com/morningrainpublishing

I will "like" everyone on the list with my personal Facebook.


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

All liked "UP"


----------



## Crime fighters (Nov 27, 2013)

Haha. Thanks guys. I'm going to go through and like them all later today.


----------



## Michael Robertson Jr (Feb 24, 2011)

Mine is https://www.facebook.com/mrobertsonjr

Getting to work now!

Thanks All!


----------



## Johi (Nov 14, 2011)

Isabella Brooke said:


> A sudden rash of likes to my page has prompted me to catch up with reciprocal ones... I've liked you all from my profile not my author page. I ought to go and do it as my page as well...


Yep, same here! Got everyone new. 

thanks new likers!
www.facebook.com/johijenkins


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

jclendening said:


> Do you list small publishers? (like, really small....). I see another publisher on the list, so I think you might. If not, no problem. I will still like everyone anyway.


Seeing as I've added Polgarus Studio (my book formatting business) to the list, I can't really say no  Generally as long as it is author-related (ie: an author page, or an author resource page), I'll add it to the list.


----------



## Jo Clendening (Apr 9, 2011)

Jason G. Anderson said:


> Seeing as I've added Polgarus Studio (my book formatting business) to the list, I can't really say no  Generally as long as it is author-related (ie: an author page, or an author resource page), I'll add it to the list.


Thanks! (goes off to "like" Polgarus Studio....)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the likes. I think I got through most of them.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Jan-Hurst-Nicholson/146733965390495?fref=ts

I'm hoping to get to 100 likes.


----------



## CourtneyHamilton (Sep 10, 2012)

Going through the list now! Thanks everyone. Hope to connect with everyone soon

https://www.facebook.com/EcoChainOfDating


----------



## C.A. Bryers (Dec 10, 2013)

Count me in, please! ..and thank you! Now to get to 'liking' the others on the list! 

https://www.facebook.com/cabryersbooks


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Caught up to here. Here are my two pages.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/J-Y-Harris/239445689481765

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nobodys-Perfect/129341150478248


----------



## DonBisdorf (Nov 11, 2012)

I'd like to join. I'll get clicking right away!

https://www.facebook.com/donbisdorf


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks for the thread.

https://www.facebook.com/hfscifi


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## Paul Wornham (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd like to be added:
https://www.facebook.com/AuthorPaul

I'll get to work on liking the list immediately. It's that or work on my blurb...

Edit: I added all to #721. It didn't take as long as I thought. Now I have to work on my blurb, dammit.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Have caught up. Am nearing my 100 likes


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

And... caught up again.

Dawn


----------



## Dan Fiorella (Oct 14, 2012)

Sure:

https://www.facebook.com/LostClaus?ref=hl


----------



## ELS (Dec 31, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/emarilysstover


----------



## Johi (Nov 14, 2011)

All caught up! Liking from my personal page as Johanna Jenkins.

www.facebook.com/JohiJenkins


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2014)

My Facebook author page is here:

Jolie du Pre, Author

If you "like" my page, leave me a message on my page! I'll return the favor!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm caught up as well.  My two FB pages are listed on the first page of this thread.


----------



## ELS (Dec 31, 2013)

I have caught up ... please return the favor.

https://www.facebook.com/emarilysstover


----------



## AngelicaBoone (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi all! I'm going through and liking everyone. Thank you!

https://www.facebook.com/authorangelicaboone


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

Ooh! I'd love to join. 

https://www.facebook.com/ChambertonPublishing

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the likes . Am now up to 83 and going for 100 (don't ask me why - that's what Facebook tells me  )

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Jan-Hurst-Nicholson/146733965390495


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

My page is here, in case anyone is interested in liking it~ https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dawn-McCullough-White/125763474137312

Thanks,
Dawn


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

That's me all caught up 

Here's my page in case you missed it: https://www.facebook.com/rozmarshallauthor
Thanks.


----------



## ThePete (Oct 10, 2013)

Okay, I'm working my way through the list.

Please toss me into the bucket when you get a chance:
https://www.facebook.com/operationenduringunity


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All liked up.

Dawn


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

Liked a few more on the list. I'll add more throughout the day.

Here's mine

https://www.facebook.com/ChambertonPublishing

Thanks!


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

OK. I Liked everyone up to here.

Please Reciprocate: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Jack-Rourk/147815495366549


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

All caught up again!  

"Liked" from both my profile (yay, that counts, but nobody knows me   ) and my page (which doesn't count in your "likes"   ). 

But it's all good...


----------



## bjscript (Oct 26, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/AStoryIsAPromise?ref=hl


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

I'm not sure I am doing this right but here goes. This is my newish fan page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Author-Mark-E-Cooper/143835539096713

Now I like all the links on the first page of this thread with my personal Facebook NOT my fan ID right?


----------



## MrBourbons (May 1, 2013)

markecooper said:


> Now I like all the links on the first page of this thread with my personal Facebook NOT my fan ID right?


That's correct.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Wow, I look away for a few days and suddenly we have 10 new people join us  Welcome aboard! All the new links have been added to the first post.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

MrBourbons said:


> That's correct.


Thanks. I did that but it sounds like some more have been added. Better get them!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

MrBourbons said:


> That's correct.


Thanks. I did that but it sounds like some more have been added. Better get them!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice to see the thread pick up a bit.

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

markecooper said:


> Now I like all the links on the first page of this thread with my personal Facebook NOT my fan ID right?


Added the newest ones. At first my Likes were from my Personal Acct so I logged-out (think it overrides the Page) of that and Liked using my Author Page and that worked fine, they all show up.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

jackz4000 said:


> Added the newest ones. At first my Likes were from my Personal Acct so I logged-out (think it overrides the Page) of that and Liked using my Author Page and that worked fine, they all show up.


The problem is that they might show up for you, but if you like from a fan page they don't count towards the total amount of likes for that page, which renders this tread useless if everyone would do that.


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

Kia Zi Shiru said:


> The problem is that they might show up for you, but if you like from a fan page they don't count towards the total amount of likes for that page, which renders this tread useless if everyone would do that.


Thanks Kia. Yeah I see them fine on my Author page as Likes. I'll re-do them tonight, no big deal from my Personal Acct. FB is all new for me. Even my birthday glitched and I'm under 13--dropdown wouldn't work. PIA for me. Can't fix it.

EDIT: 5:30 PM Reddidit them all from Personal Acct.


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Just caught up with the last 22 pages...


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Joseph Rhea said:


> Just caught up with the last 22 pages...


Thanks for the like. I couldn't find your link to reciprocate.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Kia Zi Shiru said:


> The problem is that they might show up for you, but if you like from a fan page they don't count towards the total amount of likes for that page, which renders this tread useless if everyone would do that.


I'm afraid this seems to be what is happening. I have 89 likes on my page now. I had 75 to start with. The FB system is so crap, most don't know how to use it.


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

I'll be catching up on the new ones today.

Here's mine https://www.facebook.com/ChambertonPublishing

Thanks!

TK


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

All caught up


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm caught up to #732!


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

Quick comment about Facebook friend requests. If you post up your Facebook link here to your author page, I am assuming you would want those who participate to "Like" your page, right? I also assume if you put up your personal Facebook page you are trying to build a friends list. Please be aware that folks may then send you a friend request. LOL

A lot of us are trying to build our reach correct? So if you receive the request to be friended, please don't report the person to Facebook, as it can cause it to appear as if he/she is just friending people for no reason and can result in a temporary ban on FB. Not calling anyone specific out, but please don't post your personal account here with a link if you don't want people to friend you.  This happened to me today so just passing this along, going forward I will not Friend anyone from this list, unless I already know them and can expect they will accept the request. *I WILL* continue to like author pages posted here.

Chrispy


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

I went back several pages and liked some more.

https://www.facebook.com/ChambertonPublishing


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm on 99 likes. If anyone hasn't liked me I would appreciate a final like for my 100


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Bumping for a pretty please like.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Jan-Hurst-Nicholson/146733965390495?fref=ts


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Drew Gideon said:


> Phew! That was a lot of links.
> I noticed some folks had less than 40 likes, so maybe me posting will *bump* it and remind folks who signed up to go through and give some Like Love.
> 
> Here's mine, all brand-new and shiny (can't wait to get to 25 so I can change that url!):
> ...


Thanks  Have liked you back.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Drew Gideon said:


> Phew! That was a lot of links.
> I noticed some folks had less than 40 likes, so maybe me posting will *bump* it and remind folks who signed up to go through and give some Like Love.
> 
> Here's mine, all brand-new and shiny (can't wait to get to 25 so I can change that url!):
> ...


Got you, Drew.

My two pages are on the big list on p. 1, but here they are for newbies. I appreciate the upticks!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Nobodys-Perfect/129341150478248?ref=hl

https://www.facebook.com/pages/J-Y-Harris/239445689481765

Thanks, all!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> All caught up.
> 
> Dawn


Is my page not working for anyone? I'm not getting any clicks  https://www.facebook.com/pages/Author-Mark-E-Cooper/143835539096713


----------



## MrBourbons (May 1, 2013)

markecooper said:


> Is my page not working for anyone? I'm not getting any clicks  https://www.facebook.com/pages/Author-Mark-E-Cooper/143835539096713


It appears to be working okay. I can see that I'm still liking it. Are you not seeing any further thumbs?


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Just 'Liked' your page, Mark.

Geez, either I've not been on this thread before or I haven't for a looong time, as I thought this was a bit like the 'have you posted to your blog' thread, lol.

Anyway, my author page could do with a little love. But please don't feel obliged, guys.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Gayle-Ramage/307817215997247?ref=hl

I'll go back as far as possible and Like as many as I can.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

MrBourbons said:


> It appears to be working okay. I can see that I'm still liking it. Are you not seeing any further thumbs?


Here's what I am doing. I'm going to my page and logging in as the fan page not the personal. I click the "see likes" link and choose "pages that like this" in the drop down. There are only 3!! and last one was David Scroggins


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

garam81 said:


> Just 'Liked' your page, Mark.
> 
> Geez, either I've not been on this thread before or I haven't for a looong time, as I thought this was a bit like the 'have you posted to your blog' thread, lol.
> 
> ...


Hey there. I just returned the favour, but you used your personal facebook NOT your fan page admin.


----------



## MrBourbons (May 1, 2013)

markecooper said:


> Here's what I am doing. I'm going to my page and logging in as the fan page not the personal. I click the "see likes" link and choose "pages that like this" in the drop down. There are only 3!! and last one was David Scroggins


I saw 93 whole likes a moment ago from the main fan page. Just needed to click on the small arrow to the right of your four main boxes at the top.

We should all be liking the pages from our personal profiles, and I tend to look at my overall figure rather than those from other pages.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

MrBourbons said:


> I saw 93 whole likes a moment ago from the main fan page. Just needed to click on the small arrow to the right of your four main boxes at the top.
> 
> We should all be liking the pages from our personal profiles, and I tend to look at my overall figure rather than those from other pages.


Yes 93 total likes, that's right. But only 3 new ones from fan pages here. I know some must be liking using there personal FB. I can't remember now, but I think I had 73 or something to begin with. We are trying to promote each other's fan pages right?


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

MrBourbons said:


> I saw 93 whole likes a moment ago from the main fan page. Just needed to click on the small arrow to the right of your four main boxes at the top.
> 
> We should all be liking the pages from our personal profiles, and I tend to look at my overall figure rather than those from other pages.


I'm confused. I was SURE we were NOT supposed to use our personal profile... help?

EDIT: Oh hells bells! ITS ME! I've been doing it wrong. I have to go back and do it all over... over ffs! I have been logging in with the wrong admin!!

NOOOOOOOOOOO!

EDIT2 Okay panic over. I just checked and I DID use my personal thing for liking all those pages. Oh thank GOD! LOL


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

markecooper said:


> I'm confused. I was SURE we were NOT supposed to use our personal profile... help?
> 
> EDIT: Oh hells bells! ITS ME! I've been doing it wrong. I have to go back and do it all over... over ffs! I have been logging in with the wrong admin!!
> 
> ...


It's okay. It's still early-ish. Have a nice cup of tea/coffee and all will be well.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

markecooper said:


> Is my page not working for anyone? I'm not getting any clicks  https://www.facebook.com/pages/Author-Mark-E-Cooper/143835539096713


Have just liked it.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

MrBourbons said:


> It appears to be working okay. I can see that I'm still liking it. Are you not seeing any further thumbs?


I'm not sure why, it says I have "liked" your page and I liked it from my personal FB account.

Dawn

ps. All caught up again.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

markecooper said:


> Here's what I am doing. I'm going to my page and logging in as the fan page not the personal. I click the "see likes" link and choose "pages that like this" in the drop down. There are only 3!! and last one was David Scroggins


Pages that like your page is useless for facebook. They are not what you want. For facebook you'll want personal page likes, as that is what facebook counts and that is what they count for your reach.
That is also why this thread is about liking pages with your personal profile NOT your page.


----------



## morriganaoife (May 12, 2012)

Hi =)

My Author Page Is:

http://www.facebook.com/AuthorMorriganAoife

I "like" from my personal page and I love to network so I do take friends requests:

http://www.facebook.com/MorriganAoifeAuthor

I never did transfer over from the old list I was #582 - Jason here is my info to make it easy to add me back, if you would be so kind...

http://www.facebook.com/AuthorMorriganAoife (profile = http://www.facebook.com/MorriganAoifeAuthor)

Currently #664 and #683 are not working links.

I have also added Newcomers Drew Gideon and Gayle Ramage =)


----------



## Vivienne Mathews (May 7, 2013)

Wonderful! Working my way through the list now.

Here's mine: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Vivienne-Mathews-MG-Writer-Extraordinaire/445474412218828

Thanks, all.


----------



## Johi (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks new likers! I knew I had to catch up with this thread when I saw a few extra likes to my page.

And now I'm all caught up!

Liking from my personal page as Johanna Jenkins.
www.facebook.com/JohiJenkins


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

All liked up.  (Vivienne, I love your illustrations!) 


My two pages are on the first page (Nobody's Perfect and JYHarrisbooks).

Thanks, all!


----------



## ELS (Dec 31, 2013)

I had liked some from my fanpage ... so went back and liked from personal page as well.
I have only 66 likes -- and the many of those are from other sources. Hopefully more from this forum will return the like. If you find I haven't liked you - please let me know. My like will be from /emarilys.writes

my fanpage: http://facebook.com/emarilysstover


----------



## tknite (Feb 18, 2014)

Here's my brand spanking new author page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Therin-Knite/663841677010575?ref=hl

Here's my personal page: https://www.facebook.com/therin.knite


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## Johi (Nov 14, 2011)

Got everyone new!


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/KL-Phelps/174117839450336

how'd I miss this thread? There's mine. I'll start working my way through in the morning


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

KL_Phelps said:


> http://www.facebook.com/pages/KL-Phelps/174117839450336
> 
> how'd I miss this thread? There's mine. I'll start working my way through in the morning


Glad you found us. Have liked your page.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## S. Elliot Brandis (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi Everyone!

I only just started my Facebook page: www.facebook.com/selliotbrandis

At the moment, I have a grand total of 11 likes.


----------



## mphicks (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey all, my FB page is over at https://www.facebook.com/authormichaelpatrickhicks


----------



## Ashanti Luke (Apr 16, 2014)

Here is my link:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ashanti-Luke-Author/641422705906065


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up again.

Dawn


----------



## Johi (Nov 14, 2011)

Got everyone new!

www.facebook.com/johijenkins


----------



## grheliz (Oct 29, 2013)

I am working my way through the list.

My page is at 
www.facebook.com/ElizaGrahamUK

Thank you!


----------



## Michelle Lowery (Nov 22, 2014)

Here's my page: https://www.facebook.com/MichelleLowery

I'm happy to start working my way through the list, but KBoards is giving me a warning message saying "this topic hasn't been posted to for at least 120 days" so I hope I'm not too late to join in!

Thanks!


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

I'll get everyone added from this list.

I am https://www.facebook.com/myra.scott.7568

OK, I'm probably doing this wrong. That's my profile page... I haven't set up a "page"yet. Hmnn...


----------



## G.L. Snodgrass (Aug 12, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/G.L.Snodgrass


----------



## Bree Roberts (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey there! I posted in this many years ago. Here is my information, and I'll be sure to "like" everyone in this post as well. Meanwhile:

https://www.facebook.com/authorbreeroberts/

Thanks a lot!


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

Now I know what I'm doing tonight - liking a lot of pages!
Mine is https://www.facebook.com/twodemocracies
EDIT: Actually, having made a start, I've realised how many erotica titles there are. I can't have them associated with my FB account, so please withdraw me from the list.


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

From a technical point of view, there may be a way to streamline this. Perhaps the list of sites could be placed in a file that could be imported into a bookmarks folder in, say, FireFox. Then, you could select that folder and choose "Open all in tabs."


----------



## S. M. Kingdom (Oct 16, 2015)

Fan page: https://www.facebook.com/SMKingdomBooks
Personal page: https://www.facebook.com/shaunkingdom

Done liking up to Page #732!


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm so glad this thread got bumped. I recently created my Facebook Author Page: https://www.facebook.com/Marilyn-Peake-Author-1649249058685297/


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm still a little fuzzy on how this works, but I've liked all the pages in the first post, and here's my page:

https://www.facebook.com/AlMacyAuthor


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm sorry to be dense, but here are two things I'm not understanding:

*1. How It Works*

In the first post, it says:

"Everyone added to the list below commit to liking everyone who gets added to this list all the way to #750."

Does that mean:

"Everyone whose fan page is listed in this first post has committed to liking everyone who posts their fan page URL in this thread"?

Or, in other words:

This first post in this thread lists facebook fan pages. Once you have liked all 92 of those pages, add a post with a link to your own fan page. This is what will happen: All of the owners of those pages listed in this post will like your page, and your link will be added to the list shown in this first post.

*2. Timing

*At the bottom of that first post, it reads: _Last Edit: January 22, 2014, 02:25:15 AM by Jason G. Anderson_

So, if I'm understanding, those 92 people committed to liking new pages_ almost two years ago.

_I'm clearly missing something.


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

Investigating some more, I suspect that this is a very old thread that someone found and added to. Maybe it isn't being maintained any more.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

I lost my page, got it back again, but lost all my followers. (long story )

But if you followed me before, I'd be most grateful if you did so again... pretty please?

https://www.facebook.com/williammeikle


----------

